# Dose anybody have any unfinished projects?



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

maybe its just me but i seem sometimes to just get side tracked to something else another project or something and have unfinished project .i talked to my doctor he said i was just weird . that he was not that type of doctor .told him i been told that before i guess i better go and finish them so i can get some more .


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

Is this really a question, Eddie? How long of a list do you want and should I include just woodworking or include home improvement projects as well? Grin! Sherry has a cherry and beech segmented bowl that she is going to finish this summer, started in early Spring. I have my maple stool seats, been working on them for months. Priorities shift. Just part of life.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, the first volume of a 5 part series come out this fall. Be sure to pick it up at your local book store.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Chris im feeling better thought it might be just me


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Tiggerwood looking foward to your book , maybe it will help


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

LOL, now THAT's funny, eddie.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Add my chuckle to the group, Tigger. Another topic that Eddie might continue with, What excuses are you telling your self ?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

neverenougftackle i uselessly have a lot of reasons but they dont make sense to me .I've decided to wait on TiggerWood book


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I never leave a project unfinished…..The job's not finished 'til the finish is on….........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

Finish what???


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I usually have 8-10 projects going at once in various stages of completion. The best argument in my favor, in a video of Sam Maloof, he said that he probably had a dozen projects going at any one time. Gotta use time efficiently.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Rick Dennington i have that part right true words it dont even come close to a finish yet


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Marty this rocking chair


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is funny eddie. I don't think I'll ever be done.. LOL


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I finish projects when I get tired of the clutter in my shop.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

been moving tools and lumber around here
in the house and in the shop
inside and outside
find boxes of supplies
look thru them too

haven't found anything yet that is unfinished
mostly stuff that is so old

i can't remember what it was for
or why i even still have it


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey eddie. We are in good company. Beethoven had to finish Schubert's 5th symphony.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

My personal projects get side-tracked in favor of keeping profitable jobs on schedule. There's parts for a grandfather clock sitting on shelves and inside cabinets waiting until I get some spare time.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

Now that you mentioned it, I have started about 30 projects and finished at leaste one in the last year. I don't want to set a bad example for Candy, so I work at the same pace that she does. If I keep her expectations low enough I don't have to achieve much to be her hero. Sometimes she spells that word with a Z.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

Can't count them all Eddie…...it takes many to make a whole…..tell your doctor to go float the boat….


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

Finish? Isn't that what you do when you're done making it? I never seem to have to worry about that.

My wife (a quilter) calls her's UFOs (unfinished "fabric" objects). Since I mostly make "furniture", I've adopted the phrase. Got a basement full o' the things.

I used to say that I was stalling 'til I figured out what the NEXT project was gonna be. But I currently have four half-builts, and the wood for the next four projects neatly stacked and ready to go.

They say the first step is admitting you have a problem, but what I see is that I always have plenty of stuff to do. That reminds me, gotta sharpen those chisels . . .


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

I have at least 4 projects in the back of my mind that are ready to start once I complete my workbench. I've been pretty good at completing pending / in progress projects so far. I'm hoping to complete the workbench this week and start on my other projects after the 4th of July holiday.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I have to visualize my projects before I build them. I have to spend time seeing the answers to any problem. Sounds weird, but it's me.


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm like a mini Monte, 5 or 6 at a time for me. Sometimes, 1 project can be several boxes. I need more clamps….


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

eddie, I'm one of those OCD types that can't rest until the project is done and all the evidence destroyed (shop cleaned up). I don't recommend this lifestyle for everyone, but it works for me.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Monte i feel better now if it works for Sam Maloof im in good company he was a Master craftsman . i am a long ways from his level, 
but have seen your builds of furniture and see why you have more than one going on ,you make some awesome ones


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

TheFridge i know what you mean about clutter ,it slows a oerson down

David and dont forget empty boxes ,cant wait to see your shop when it going full tilt ,

mudflap4869 that was funny

jdmaher me too all my chisles are in need of sharpening ,got the first step down 11 more


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Rayne that work bench will make a lot of difference ,look forward to seeing it

Monte that dont sound weird to me sounds like a wise thing to do


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

The Box Whisperer your in good company with Monte and always more clamps


----------



## RaiderSix (Oct 30, 2010)

I have been trying to finish my workbench for four years now. Chris Schwarz has probably completed at least five workbenches (amongst other projects…and publishing books…and raising a family) since I have started mine. I have sworn not to start another project until the bench gets done.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

I don't have a single piece of shop furniture/tables/stands even close to finished. They are all functional but in the back of my mind I'm always thinking of something "better" than the original plan, a mental block that doesn't allow me to finish my shop stuff.

On the other hand I only have one current paying project unfinished in my shop but that's because I'm currently working on it.

Paul


----------



## woodworkingdrew (Dec 29, 2013)

Look at my 20 paint touch up areas in my house, unfinished base board molding, 3 unpainted doors, and the three shelving units sitting in my garage collecting dust. Your not alone friend


----------



## watermark (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a coffee table I started 18 months ago. I have completed several projects while I have let it sit. I got burnt out on it after 10 failed attempts at finishing … Maybe I'll get my motivation back tomorrow.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Andy the world needs all kinds of life styles to make it work .you have a gift .been in your shop and its awesome and organized .call it what you want its a good thing to have


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Matt Stauffer when you get that bench it will open up many project . dont give up on it and Chris Schwarz is a master of the craft ,he has many years of knowledge so its not a fair gauge to set a time frame on seems to me .you will get it in your own time . as it says there is a time and a season for everything ''Ecclesiastes Chapter 3'' love that signature too

Paul paying project are good ones to have finished and i know what you mean about the block s

Andrew im sure we have lots of company but we just keep on keeping on .my friend


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

watermark a friend of mine has a signature ''-Jeff - I have not failed. I've just found 10,001 ways that won't work.''
i have a rocker that i have taken apart and re done so much i stopped counting the times but we will get it some where along the way . dont give up keep trying it will fall together


----------



## JonHitThingWithRock (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm usually pretty good about seeing projects through to completion, especially christmas gifts, due to the time constraint, but one group of similar projects activates the lazy part of my brain, it's an entire wall of cabinets (or will be someday), melamine boxes with pine faceframes and doors, they're not particularly hard to build, the finish is somewhat tricky, as it's a 2-tone stain then 3 coats of sprayed water-based finish, but nothing too daunting. I think it might be the realization that once they're done I have to manhandle 640,000 tons of melamine down the stairs, around a tight corner, and into final position before I can put my clothes in them, wish I'd have used plywood, but it would have quadrupled the cost.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Now that you mention it, here's my progress of the workbench. The frame is done and am about to attach the top and then design drawers for storage and lay out a 1/2" ply for the bottom as a shelf.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

Man Rayne thats going to be one sweet bench,wish i had of put draws on mine heres mine .i used the same legs as you did and its pretty steady
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/64647
heres a point of view from one of the wood masters. that i found out to be true thou mine is not as nice as his hes right on them 
//www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/WknobsLBUcg?hl=en_US&version=3


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have 4 unfinished projects. I got to the point where I couldn't continue for lack of funds. When some other project came along, any money available would go to that new project. Aside from the lack of money, I have several excuses; "it's too hot, it's too cold, my back hurts, the shop is a mess, etc." When I'm not making excuses, I'm on my CAD dreaming up new ideas. Some of my unfinished projects are: 2 CNC routers, adjustable height workbench, DC intake manifold, finishing shop insulation and paneling.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

I sat down May 1st and listed about 50 unfinished projects at work (software, not woodworking). I think I've checked off 3 or 4 of them since then and added a few more. Your projects are finished when you've finished breathing.

At home, I don't count 'em.

-Paul


----------



## KE4NYV (May 25, 2014)

Back when we (NASA) went on furlough/shutdown I decided to start a new project, since I had no idea how long we would be out of work. I designed and started to build a machinist's chest. Poplar drawers, with red oak fronts. Here is the current state:


----------



## GDH (Mar 11, 2014)

I thnk I might win the dubious award for unfinished projects. My son spotted two CD cases (based off of a Doug Stowe design) that I started on about ten years ago. Son mentioned I had taken so long to get to the current unfinished state…...that CD's have now been replaced by all of the downloadable music types. Sad but true. I've already machined the dados into both, so, can't modify them now to any other type of case design….....


----------

